# [IOS 11] Affichage du nom des contacts sur Peugeot 3008



## Geekdu59 (2 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà, depuis la mise à jour de mon iphone 7 sous IOS 11, lorsque ce dernier est connecté en bluetooth au système embarqué de mon 3008 (version GT-line 2016), le nom des contacts ne s'affiche plus dans le journal d'appel, et dans le répertoire, seul figure les noms débutant par la lettre A.

Si j'essaie de rafraîchir la liste des contacts du répertoire, celui ci me retrouve alors tous les contacts pendant un cours laps de temps puis rebelote, seul ne sont présents que les contacts dont le nom commence par la lettre A.

J'ai bien évidement supprimer l'iPhone de la liste des périphériques bluetooth sur le 3008 et fait de même au niveau de l'iPhone pour recommencer l'appairage, mais rien n'y fait.

Je ne rencontré aucun souci par contre si j'utilise CarPlay.

D'autres rencontrent ils ce même désagrément ? Si oui, avez vous trouvé une solution s'il vous plaît ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Édit : je viens de m'apercevoir que j'aurai dû poster mon sujet dans la section dédiée à IOS. Je m'excuse du coup par avance auprès du modo qui va devoir faire le ménage.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2017)

J'ai vu le mème problème sur le forum des SuV 3008  

Vous êtes le mème auteur ? 

http://www.forum-peugeot.com/Forum/...c/contacts-manquants-iphone-sujet_39478_1.htm


----------



## Geekdu59 (2 Octobre 2017)

Alors non je ne suis pas l'auteur du sujet sur le forum du 3008, mais grâce à ton lien, j'ai peut être une solution. Je n'ai pas essayé de supprimer les réglages réseaux. Je testerais ça demain. Merci Jura39 pour le lien.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2017)

J'ai aussi cette dernière suv  3008  , si je peux aider


----------



## Geekdu59 (3 Octobre 2017)

Salut, 

Oui je l'avais vu dans un autre topic.





​
Très joli également dans cette couleur. Moi je l'ai pris en blanc nacré par contre.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2017)

Très belle aussi


----------



## Geekdu59 (6 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir, 

Bon, la restauration des paramètres réseaux n'a rien donné. 

J'ai reçu mon IPhone 8 Plus que j'ai configuré comme nouvel iPhone, et là, même problème. Seul les contacts commençant par la lettre A sont présents sur le NAC du 3008. Lorsque je rafraîchie le répertoire, le NAC me retrouve tous mes contacts, mais cela ne dure qu'un bref instant.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2017)

D'apres ce que j'ai pu lire , les contacts sont en +33   c'est ce qui doit poser problème


----------



## Geekdu59 (7 Octobre 2017)

J’ai lu la même chose sur le forum du suv 3008 Peugeot, mais dans ce cas je ne devrais pas avoir que les noms de contacts qui commencent par A. Un membre sur ce même forum a contacté Peugeot qui lui a répondu que la version actuelle du NAC ne serait compatible que jusqu’à la version 10 d’ios.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2017)

J'ai lu aussi cela , reste a patienter


----------



## okeeb (7 Octobre 2017)

c'est souvent comme cela lorsque l'une des parties fait une mise à jour...
dans l'ordre général, le formatage des numéros en "+33" international est souvent source d'erreurs d'affichage ou d'indexation. et pas qu'avec l'iphone.
dans l'idéal, il faudrait supprimer le "+33", supprimer l'appairage bluetooth des deux appareils, les redémarrer et ré-appairer le tout, afin de reconstruire la base contacts synchronisée avec le système multimédia du 3008 (on a le même souci chez citroën avec le c4 picasso II, le c3 aircross et la nouvelle c3...).
quand à Carplay, il n'y a évidemment aucun souci, puisque Carplay EST iOS.


----------



## Geekdu59 (7 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir okeeb,

Je testerai ça dès que j'ai un peu de temps pour modifier tous mes contacts. 

@Jura39, j'ai rdv chez Peugeot le 16 octobre pour des défauts d'apparence sur les baguettes chromées, et la molette de l'aération centrale qui était cassée lors de la réception du véhicule, j'en profiterai pour leur parler de ce souci en plus.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> c'est souvent comme cela lorsque l'une des parties fait une mise à jour...
> dans l'ordre général, le formatage des numéros en "+33" international est souvent source d'erreurs d'affichage ou d'indexation. et pas qu'avec l'iphone.
> dans l'idéal, il faudrait supprimer le "+33", supprimer l'appairage bluetooth des deux appareils, les redémarrer et ré-appairer le tout, afin de reconstruire la base contacts synchronisée avec le système multimédia du 3008 (on a le même souci chez citroën avec le c4 picasso II, le c3 aircross et la nouvelle c3...).
> quand à Carplay, il n'y a évidemment aucun souci, puisque Carplay EST iOS.



Supprimer le +33 ne pose pas de problème pour joindre un contact ?


----------



## okeeb (8 Octobre 2017)

Non, c'est l'indicatif international de la France. En national, c'est l'emplacement du zéro. C'est donc fastidieux mais j'ai l'impression que c'est de plus en plus courant que cette gestion des indicatifs internationaux pose souci lors des connexions Bluetooth, chez de nombreuses marques...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi cet iOs est repassé en +33


----------



## Geekdu59 (8 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour Messieurs, 


Jura39 a dit:


> Supprimer le +33 ne pose pas de problème pour joindre un contact ?


Je viens de finir de modifier mes contacts, et j'ai testé de joindre un contact. Aucun souci comme te l'avait déjà confirmé @okeeb.

Reste plus qu'à refaire l'appairage avec le 3008....


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

j'espere que cela va fonctionner


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Bonjour Messieurs,
> 
> Je viens de finir de modifier mes contacts, et j'ai testé de joindre un contact. Aucun souci comme te l'avait déjà confirmé @okeeb.
> 
> Reste plus qu'à refaire l'appairage avec le 3008....



Vous avez remis un 0 a la place du +33 ?


----------



## okeeb (8 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi cet iOs est repassé en +33


Ça nous a fait pareil au passage à Android 7...

Et, oui, il faut mettre un zéro à la place du "+33" pour revenir au format national classique.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> Ça nous a fait pareil au passage à Android 7...
> 
> Et, oui, il faut mettre un zéro à la place du "+33" pour revenir au format national classique.



Par contre , impossible de joindre ton contact depuis l'étranger ?


----------



## Geekdu59 (8 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous avez remis un 0 a la place du +33 ?



Exactement ! Par contre pour l'étranger je ne saurais le confirmer.

Je referai l'appairage demain avec le NAC du 3008, car pas trop de temps aujourd'hui. Repas de famille ce midi puis soirée avec mes filles car maman travaille, et comme elles sont jeunes je ne peux pas trop les laisser seules. En plus ma femme me reproche déjà de passer beaucoup de temps avec le 3008. Et comme je viens de recevoir l'iphone 8 plus, je vous raconte pas. Je suis sûr que vous savez de quoi je parle...


----------



## okeeb (8 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Par contre , impossible de joindre ton contact depuis l'étranger ?


Malheureusement non, pas en direct en tout cas. Il faudra alors taper le numéro manuellement en remplaçant le 0 par le +33


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Exactement ! Par contre pour l'étranger je ne saurais le confirmer.
> 
> Je referai l'appairage demain avec le NAC du 3008, car pas trop de temps aujourd'hui. Repas de famille ce midi puis soirée avec mes filles car maman travaille, et comme elles sont jeunes je ne peux pas trop les laisser seules. En plus ma femme me reproche déjà de passer beaucoup de temps avec le 3008. Et comme je viens de recevoir l'iphone 8 plus, je vous raconte pas. Je suis sûr que vous savez de quoi je parle...



Priorité a la famille ,
bon dimanche


----------



## Geekdu59 (9 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Bon, malgré le retrait du +33 de mes contacts et avoir refait ensuite l'appairage de l'iPhone, c'est toujours le même problème. 

J'ai même testé en changeant le champ des numéros, mais rien n'y fait. Plus qu'à attendre une maj du NAC de la part de Peugeot.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2017)

Merci de ton retour de test


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon, malgré le retrait du +33 de mes contacts et avoir refait ensuite l'appairage de l'iPhone, c'est toujours le même problème.
> 
> J'ai même testé en changeant le champ des numéros, mais rien n'y fait. Plus qu'à attendre une maj du NAC de la part de Peugeot.



Il faut peut-être leur remonter l'information ?

J'espère que ce n'est pas un soucis matériel comme la puce BT de ma C4 II qui est un vraiment un composant de m... très instable (alors que la voiture est pas si mal).

A moins que le fait que l'iPhone dépasse largement les 1000 euros impose un accessoire, pardon une voiture, à plus de 100 000 euros pour que ça marche correctement ?


----------



## okeeb (10 Octobre 2017)

Malheureusement c'est très souvent, et pas lié à une marque précise... Chaque nouvelle génération de téléphone et de composants de bord apporte son lot de grincements, sans parler des systèmes logiciels qui passent leur temps à se mettre à jour et que les constructeurs tentent de rattraper...
Ça me rappelle l'arrivée d'iOS 7 ou 8 qui mettait un bazard sans nom dans les systèmes gps Navidrive et eMyWay à l'époque... [emoji16]


----------



## Geekdu59 (10 Octobre 2017)

Salut @melaure,

Comme je l’ai précisé, cela fonctionnait très bien sur mon iPhone 7 avant de passer à iOS 11. 
J’ai rdv chez Peugeot lundi prochain, je profiterai donc de l’occasion pour leur remonter le problème. 
Après, cela fonctionne très bien avec CarPlay.


----------



## Geekdu59 (16 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Bon 3008 déposé chez Peugeot. Je le récupère à la fin de la semaine. J'en ai profité pour leur parler de ce souci de noms de contacts qui ne s'affichent pas. Ils n'ont pas eu de la part d'autres clients de remontée à ce sujet.

Mais ils ont reçu de nouvelles maj pour les NAC. Du coup, ils vont mettre le mien à jour. Je vous dirai quoi lorsque je récupèrerai le véhicule....

Par contre, ils m'ont prêté une 308, et là je n'arrive même pas à connecter l'iPhone 8 dessus. Allez, c'est l'affaire de quelques jours....

Édit : @Jura39, pas de souci avec ton iPhone sur le 3008 ? Tu es peut être encore sous iOS 10 ?


----------



## Oizo (16 Octobre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> Malheureusement non, pas en direct en tout cas. Il faudra alors taper le numéro manuellement en remplaçant le 0 par le +33



Non il y a la fonction "assistance composition" pour cela dans les réglages de l'iPhone. J'ai tous mes numéros en 0 et aucun soucis depuis l'étranger pour composer mes numéros avec cette fonction active.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Bon 3008 déposé chez Peugeot. Je le récupère à la fin de la semaine. J'en ai profité pour leur parler de ce souci de noms de contacts qui ne s'affichent pas. Ils n'ont pas eu de la part d'autres clients de remontée à ce sujet.
> 
> ...



Pas de soucis pour le moment car je n'ai plus d'iPhone


----------



## Geekdu59 (16 Octobre 2017)

Dans l'attente du X peut être ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Dans l'attente du X peut être ?



Exactement


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Exactement



Oui les Xpéria sont pas mal aussi


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui les Xpéria sont pas mal aussi



Les quoi ??


----------



## okeeb (17 Octobre 2017)

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## caro30300 (25 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Bon 3008 déposé chez Peugeot. Je le récupère à la fin de la semaine. J'en ai profité pour leur parler de ce souci de noms de contacts qui ne s'affichent pas. Ils n'ont pas eu de la part d'autres clients de remontée à ce sujet.
> 
> ...


----------



## caro30300 (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, je suis votre discussion car j ai un 3008 depuis 2 jours et j ai passé un temps fou à essayer de comprendre pourquoi tous mes contacts n apparaissaient pas, juste certaines lettres !! Je vois que je ne suis pas la seule... j ai un iPhone 6 et j ai fait la mise à jour IOS 11.


----------



## Geekdu59 (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis toujours dans l'attente de récupérer le mien chez Peugeot, peut être vendredi. Je pourrais voir à ce moment là si la mise à jour du NAC à régler le problème.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis toujours dans l'attente de récupérer le mien chez Peugeot, peut être vendredi. Je pourrais voir à ce moment là si la mise à jour du NAC à régler le problème.



Un problème avec votre véhicule ?


----------



## Geekdu59 (25 Octobre 2017)

C'est plus des soucis d'aspect et le fait que les préparateurs du centre de livraison aient mal fait leur travail.

J'ai réceptionné le véhicule le 28 août. La molette de la ventilation centrale côté conducteur était cassée. Du coup, remplacement du bloc.

Les chromes de bas de portières présentent des renfoncements minimes tous les 15 cms. Sur le toit, ce que je prenais pour des bulles de peinture s'est avérée être de la résine. Les optiques arrières présentent plein de micro rayures sur la tranche supérieur parce qu'ils ont passé la polisseuse dessus. Et sur les parties laquées, j'ai encore les traces des adhésifs de protections.

Bien sûr, ces éléments ne sont visibles qu'après le premier lavage. 

Mais bon Peugeot fait tout le nécessaire. Heureusement que mon commercial et le responsable du SAV sont réactifs et ont à cœur de satisfaire les clients.


----------



## caro30300 (25 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis toujours dans l'attente de récupérer le mien chez Peugeot, peut être vendredi. Je pourrais voir à ce moment là si la mise à jour du NAC à régler le problème.


Merci de bien vouloir me tenir au courant, ce serait gentil !


----------



## Geekdu59 (25 Octobre 2017)

caro30300 a dit:


> Merci de bien vouloir me tenir au courant, ce serait gentil !



Bien sûr, pour moi c'est la base même d'un forum.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> C'est plus des soucis d'aspect et le fait que les préparateurs du centre de livraison aient mal fait leur travail.
> 
> J'ai réceptionné le véhicule le 28 août. La molette de la ventilation centrale côté conducteur était cassée. Du coup, remplacement du bloc.
> 
> ...



Vraiment pas de chance , j'espère pour vous que tout va s'arranger


----------



## Geekdu59 (25 Octobre 2017)

Je l’espère également car hormis ces soucis, je suis vraiment satisfait du véhicule.

Le pire c’est que je m’attendais un peu à avoir ce genre de problème : on m’avait annoncer 5 mois de délai pour la livraison. J’ai donc commandé 5 mois avant la restitution de mon ancien véhicule (LLD sans option d’achat). Le souci, c’est que le 3008 a été dispo au bout de 2 mois et demi. Il est donc resté parké en attendant la fin du contrat de mon ancien véhicule car je n’avais pas envie de le prendre en avance et de payer pour 2 véhicules en même temps. De plus, j’aurais eu des pénalités si je restituais avant.

Peugeot devait avoir du stock sur le 3008 gt-Line 2L HDI 150 ch.


----------



## okeeb (26 Octobre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Peugeot devait avoir du stock sur le 3008 gt-Line 2L HDI 150 ch.



[HS on]

Pour la petite histoire, PSA souffre énormément du succès de sa boîte automatique EAT6 et du moteur Puretech 110/130 ; Suite à quelques soucis fournisseurs et à une demande de boîte auto bien supérieure à la normale, ces ensembles moteurs/boîtes sont devenus horriblement difficiles à approvisionner. De fait, il y a eu priorisation des cadencements diesels pour constituer des stocks, ce qui explique l'arrivée précoce de ce type de motorisation. 
Evidemment, même constat chez mon constructeur puisque du même groupe. Quand au BlueHDi 150, n'étant pas disponible en automatique, c'est l'un des plus simples à produire... 

[HS off]


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> [HS on]
> 
> Pour la petite histoire, PSA souffre énormément du succès de sa boîte automatique EAT6 et du moteur Puretech 110/130 ; Suite à quelques soucis fournisseurs et à une demande de boîte auto bien supérieure à la normale, ces ensembles moteurs/boîtes sont devenus horriblement difficiles à approvisionner. De fait, il y a eu priorisation des cadencements diesels pour constituer des stocks, ce qui explique l'arrivée précoce de ce type de motorisation.
> Evidemment, même constat chez mon constructeur puisque du même groupe. Quand au BlueHDi 150, n'étant pas disponible en automatique, c'est l'un des plus simples à produire...
> ...



Pour compléter ce HS , mème constat chez les équipementiers , la cadence a beaucoup augmentée , par contre il y a encore beaucoup de demande sur la BVM


----------



## Geekdu59 (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai as oublié ce topic, malheureusement je n'ai toujours pas récupéré mon 3008. Mon concessionnaire n'a pas reçu les bonnes pièces. Peut être mercredi ou jeudi. Cà commence à faire long 3 semaines...

 En tout cas, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum du SUV 3008, la mise à jour iOS 11.1 n'a pas résolu le problème.

@Jura39, tu pourras peut être nous confirmer ça si tu reçois ton iPhone X demain.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'ai as oublié ce topic, malheureusement je n'ai toujours pas récupéré mon 3008. Mon concessionnaire n'a pas reçu les bonnes pièces. Peut être mercredi ou jeudi. Cà commence à faire long 3 semaines...
> 
> ...



Oui réception demain 

Pas au point Mr Peugeot


----------



## Geekdu59 (2 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas au point Mr Peugeot


J'espère surtout être tranquille une fois l'avoir récupéré. Normalement, oui puisque les problèmes étaient essentiellement d'ordre esthétique.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> J'espère surtout être tranquille une fois l'avoir récupéré. Normalement, oui puisque les problèmes étaient essentiellement d'ordre esthétique.



Travaillant dans ce domaine , je ne te souhaite que du plaisir


----------



## flotow (3 Novembre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Exactement ! Par contre pour l'étranger je ne saurais le confirmer.
> 
> Je referai l'appairage demain avec le NAC du 3008, car pas trop de temps aujourd'hui. Repas de famille ce midi puis soirée avec mes filles car maman travaille, et comme elles sont jeunes je ne peux pas trop les laisser seules. En plus ma femme me reproche déjà de passer beaucoup de temps avec le 3008. Et comme je viens de recevoir l'iphone 8 plus, je vous raconte pas. Je suis sûr que vous savez de quoi je parle...



Tu dois avoir plus de temps en ce moment puisque ton 3008 n'est toujours pas revenu
Et à son retour, propose une sortie en forêt



Oizo a dit:


> Non il y a la fonction "assistance composition" pour cela dans les réglages de l'iPhone. J'ai tous mes numéros en 0 et aucun soucis depuis l'étranger pour composer mes numéros avec cette fonction active.



J'ai ça aussi mais il se passe quoi quand tu as des numéros étrangers dans ton répertoire ?
Mon WP à cette fonction d'assistance de numérotation, et je préfixe toujours mes numéros étrangers. 

Par contre ma C3 est ok avec mes numéros français (affichés sans prefixe), par contre mes numéros étrangers sont avec préfixes quand appelés du téléphone, mais si j'appelle le numéro avec préfixe depuis la voiture, l'historique montre le même numéro sans préfixe... et le téléphone le comprends comme un numéro français.

Pour ne rien arranger, j'utilise un forfait français depuis l'étranger.

J'ai un disque de MAJ pour le myway, mais je en l'ai pas encore utilisé.

Comme quoi, y'a pas que iOS/myway qui a un soucis.

Pour en revenir à votre problème... je ne synchronise pas mes contacts sur ma voiture


----------



## Oizo (3 Novembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai ça aussi mais il se passe quoi quand tu as des numéros étrangers dans ton répertoire ?



Pour les numéros étrangers, il faut les mettre avec le préfixe, pas le choix. L'assistance composition fonctionne uniquement avec le préfixe du pays de la carte SIM.


----------



## Origins (8 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir a tous, je suis dans le même cas que vous. Y a t-il du nouveau ? Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Geekdu59 (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous !

Bon 3008 enfin récupéré, même s' il reste encore le pavillon à repeindre dans le cadre de la garantie pour des particules coincées dans la peinture, ET toujours le même problème avec l'affichage du nom des contacts malgré la mise à jour du NAC.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2017)

idem pour moi , quelques noms dans les contacts mais rien d''autre et plus moyen de me faire guider vers un contact


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2017)

Mise a jour de l'iOs , je vais refaire un essai


----------



## Origins (11 Novembre 2017)

D'accord. Tu nous diras. Merci


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2017)

Bon bah toujours le mème problème


----------



## Geekdu59 (12 Novembre 2017)

Oui, c'est pénible ce problème.


----------



## Origins (13 Novembre 2017)

J'espère que Peugeot va le rectifier :/


----------



## Geekdu59 (15 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, [emoji6]

Alors une solution qui a fonctionné pour moi : supprimer les photos des contacts.

Je remercie @eric55100 pour son intervention sur ce forum :
http://www.forum-peugeot.com/Forum/...c/contacts-manquants-iphone-sujet_39478_1.htm

Et dont le partage a permis en partie (et oui du coup, plus de photos des contacts) de solutionner ce problème.

Il faut encore que je fasse des tests en attribuant à nouveau des photos à mes contacts pour voir si le problème réapparaît.


----------



## Origins (15 Novembre 2017)

D'accord. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2017)

Geekdu59 a dit:


> Bonjour, [emoji6]
> 
> Alors une solution qui a fonctionné pour moi : supprimer les photos des contacts.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Que donne les tests ?


----------



## Pauline133 (20 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, Idem probleme affichage contacts i phone 6s limité aux A....voiture neuve et mise à jour iOS de ce jour, aucun changement. Une solution autre que modifier tous les contacts existe t elle ? Merci


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2017)

bONJOUR,

avec la mise a jour de l'iOS 11.1.2 il suffit de supprimer l'iPhone de la 3008 et de le réinstaller , et la miracle cela fonctionne parfaitement 

Source:http://www.forum-peugeot.com/Forum/...ntacts-manquants-iphone-sujet_39478_4.htm#bas


----------



## Geekdu59 (24 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour l'info.

Plus qu'à remettre les photos des contacts...


----------



## Origins (24 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour a tous. J'ai encore un problème. Quand je supprime mon téléphone de la 3008 et que je le réinstalle, tous les contacts apparaissent sauf que quand j'éteins la voiture et que je la re-démare plus tard, les contacts n'apparaissent plus !!!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2017)

avez vous essayé de les réinitialiser via le petit cercle en haut a droite ?


----------



## Origins (26 Novembre 2017)

Oui mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2017)

idem chez moi , mes contacts s'affichent au départ  mais disparaissent après


----------



## Cricri 01 (9 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Je souffre du même mal que vous !
Voici mes éléments (espérant que si l’on regroupe nos expériences, nous trouvions une solution)
Mon téléphone un iPhone 6S, 
mon véhicule un peugeot expert boîte automatique 180CV neuf reçu le 1/11/2017 aucun problème avant la MAJ IOS11.1
impossible de garder tout les contacts après cette MAJ, (une cinquantaine visibles les lettres A et B seulement)
version de iPhone iOS 11.2 réinstaller chez APPLE le 4/12/2017 
Appel chez APPLE le 7/12 «cela doit venir de chez PEUGEOT» 
Appel chez PEUGEOT 8/12 «deux jours immobilisation du véhicule pour diagnostic» réponse faite pour me décourager je présume !
Je viens de refaire le contrôle de tout mes contacts, je vais enlever les photos, et les +33 ( ça va me prendre un certain temps).
Je reviens vers le forum demain pour rendre compte !
Bon courage à tous et merci d’avance au champion qui va trouvé la solution et qui va la partager ✌️


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour , depuis la mise a jour du NAC et de l'iPhone j'ai de nouveau tous mes contacts avec en prime leurs photos qui s'affichent de temps a autre


----------



## Cricri 01 (10 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour , depuis la mise a jour du NAC et de l'iPhone j'ai de nouveau tous mes contacts avec en prime leurs photos qui s'affichent de temps a autre


Bonjour Jura 39 !
Connaît tu la version de ta MAJ du  NAC ?
La MAJ de ton IPHONE est elle bien une 11.2 ?
Dernière petite question, combien de temps Peugeot à mis pour faire la MAJ du NAC ?
J’ai fait les modifications de tout mes contacts avec +33 etc...  cela n’a rien arranger !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour

La version du NAC est la 21_06_47_34_NAC_r0
oui je suis en 11.2  iOs 
J'ai fais la mise a jour moi mème en environ 40 Minutes


----------



## Cricri 01 (11 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> La version du NAC est la 21_06_47_34_NAC_r0
> oui je suis en 11.2  iOs
> J'ai fais la mise a jour moi mème en environ 40 Minutes





Bonsoir JURA39
Peux tu nous donner la procédure pour installer cette version du NAC .
Pour ma part je n’ai aucune expérience dans les MAJ de NAC .
D’avance merci


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour

tu va sur le site 
https://mypeugeot-fr.peugeot.com/my...lmsg=MPV2_CONFIRMATION_PAGE_TECHNICAL_PROBLEM

et de la tu telecharge la mise a jour du logiciel et du gis TomTom


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2018)

Des News ?


----------



## Geekdu59 (3 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour moi, plus de souci depuis que j'ai supprimé les photos de mes contacts, mais je n'ai pas retesté depuis mon passage à iOS 11.2.5.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Pour moi aussi cela fonctionne bien , et mème avec les photos de contacts qui apparaissent sur le NAC


----------

